# NGRC_2013_Friday Layouts (Really)



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Day 2

These are the Friday layouts, better weather. (The earlier post was Thursday, mislabeled as Friday)

Please copy and paste link into your browser

picasaweb.google.com/112292...vqmEo6jwbQ

Slideshow button on upper left

Enjoy!

Jerry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you Jerry 
Dick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those worked for me Jerry, thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm very impressed with the level of effort displayed in the garden railways.







Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## James R. Ingram (Jun 23, 2013)

FYI: More Cincinnati and Columbus Photos:

We added some additional Convention photos here: * ngrc2013.info*

- Jim Ingram 
-







-


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those skyscrapers/offices in the first collection are amazing. I'll have to look at the rest of the albums later. Thanks for posting.


----------

